# ماهي افضل الدورات بالنسبه لطلاب الهندسه الصناعيه ليستفيد منها في المستقبل؟



## بن مرعي (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 

هنا اود ان اسئل بالنسبه لطلاب الهندسه الصناعيه ماهي الدورات التي تنصحونا بأخذها لكي نستفيد منها في المستقبل الى جانب دراستنا لبكاكالوريس 

وياليت لو اعرف اين توجد هذه الدورات واين تدرس ؟


شكرا .


----------



## Spider Man (12 يناير 2007)

هنا أرفق لك من اهم المفاهيم التي يجب عليك كمهندس صناعي ان تعيها،،، زر الرابط التالي: 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=40846

وبالتوفيق


----------



## بن مرعي (2 فبراير 2007)

كنت اتمنى حضور هذه الدوره لكن للاسف كان موعدها متعارض مع اختبار لدي في نفس اليوم وياليت لو تخبرنا هل هذي الدوره سوف تعاد في وقت اخر ؟ 

واتمنى من الاخوه ان ينصحونا بما يمكن فعله نحن كطلاب هندسه صناعيه والدورات التي تعود علينا بالنفع في المستقبل .


----------



## Alex_10 (4 فبراير 2007)

وانا معاك ياليت نعرف اهم الدورات ؟


----------



## kimo_S (7 فبراير 2007)

وانا كمان معاكم يا جماعة ياريت لو فيه حد يقدر يفيدنا فى موضوع الدورات لان الدورات الموجودة كتيرة و احنا مش عارفين ناخد ايه لا ايه​


----------



## CASPER (8 فبراير 2007)

وانا كمان جزاكم الله خير


----------



## remy (11 فبراير 2007)

انا كمان عيزة اعرف ويا ريت حد ينصحنا بسرعة عشان نلحق نبدأ


----------



## indust_a (12 فبراير 2007)

*طلاب الهندسة الصناعية (غزة)*

طلاب الجامعة الاسلامية
اذا ممكن اى حدا من الاخوة الاعضاء يحكيلنا عن الدورات المهة اللازمة لكل طالب هندسة صناعية وتساعدو بجانب دراسته 

وين موجودة فى غزة........خلينا نلحق حالنا


----------



## Eng.Foam (12 فبراير 2007)

اخي العزيز من واقع عملي اود ان اخبرك باهم المتطلبات التي يجب ان يكون المهندس الصناعي ملم بها ويجب على الدورات التي تاخدها تكون ضمن هذه المواضيع:

TQM
QA,QC
ISOs
HR


----------



## indust_a (12 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## indust_a (12 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا بش مهندس


----------



## eng_eslam (14 فبراير 2007)

ارجو من المنتدى التثبيت لهذا الموضوع 
ياريت ياجماعة نشوف مشاركة اكتر 
الدورات تلك هى اساس لابد من وجودة لاى مهندس فى بداية الطريق


----------



## بن مرعي (16 مارس 2007)

الى الان لانرى من المهندسين الكبار اي ايجابة عن تسؤلات الطلبه المتعطشه لاخذ دورات تفيدهم في حياتهم العمليه .. شكرا للاخ Faom 

اخواني اتمنى ان نعرف هذي الدورات وهل تنصحونا بأخذ دورات في الكمبييوتر او ان ناخذ دورات في مجال تحصصنا .


----------



## ahmed_engineer (21 أغسطس 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء:
تختص الهندسة الصناعية بالمجالات الاتية:
1- الادارة بصفة عامة او ادارة المشروعات.
2- التخطيط سواء كان تخطيط الانتاج (واختيار انسب منهج للانتاج وتحديد الطاقة الانتاجية وعدد الماكينات والعمال وكمية المواد الخام الازمة لانتاج هذه الكمية وتتم بعد انشاء المصنع) او تخطيط المصنع قبل ان ينشأ واختيار انسب موقع له وعمل ال 
3- الجودة ونظم ادارتها وشهادات الايزو .......
iso, 6 sigma, TQM ,HACCEP ....
و ينبغى عليك اولا تحديد المجال الذى سوف تستمر فيه طوال حياتك ثم تأخذ دورات فى البرامج الاتية:
الادارة والتخطيط: برنامج البريمافيرا ومايكروسوفت بروجكت ويمكن ان تتعلمهم بنفسك حيث تتوافر كتب عربية وفيديوهات بقسم الادارة والتخطيط بهذا المنتدى
الجودة: راجع ايضا هذا المنتدى ويوفر المعهد القومى للجودة دورات متقدمة ومتخصصة فى جميع مواضيع الجودة وعنوانه: 2 ش عباس العقاد - مدينة نصر القاهرة وموقعه:http://www.eos.org.eg/Public/ar-eg/Quality/National+quality+program.htm

اخوكم احمد رضا مهندس تخطيط

وعمل ال lay out


----------



## mohd918 (14 أكتوبر 2007)

1- work measurement
2- seven tools (TQM),6 sigma , 5s , iso9000-2000, Prev. Maint. Cost
3- Planning


----------



## metalco (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
من وجهة نظرى وعن تجارب كثيرة إن أهم وأفضل الدورات التدريبيه للمهندس الصناعى 
هى التدريب الميدانى فى الصانع على خطوط الإنتاج . العمل على دراسه المنتج وإمكانيه تطويرة
مع شكرى العميق لإهتمتامكم بهذا القسم


----------



## وسامل (7 نوفمبر 2012)

افضل دورات حآسب ممكن تستفيدون منه 
مركز روح الابداع بشهادات معتمده عالميا وباسعار رمزيه جدا مممممييييز وراااااااائع 
هذا موقعهم الرسمي لوو عندكم اي استفسار روح الابداع للتدريب - الصفحة الرئيسية
وعندي رقمهم للاستفسارات 0555753860


----------

